# Just a Couple More Pictures...



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My Patient Subject Woody...










A couple of close ups...




























Woody at play...



















Woody playing in the flowers...










Another close up - I love shooting textures...










Woody










Watch out...more to come :wavey:

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Woody is a great subject! Keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to see you enjoying your new camera so much-the pictures are stunning.

I love the pics of Woody, this new camera really shows how beautiful he is.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! I've always loved closeups of flowers. The orange one is spectacular. I LOVE the color.

And, of course Woody looks great! Looks like he's having lots of fun with his buddy!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I like your pictures!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Loved the pics. What a pretty doggy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very pretty pictures, I enjoyed them all!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love your pictures...Woody is so handsome.

The tree bark is very interesting...great texture!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures!! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Enjoyed your pictures...Woody is so handsome


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words...I went out to the lake yesterday, fly rod in one hand, camera in other hand and Woody on my lap. So be forewarned I've got a bunch more pictures to be posted.

Pete


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words...I went out to the lake yesterday, fly rod in one hand, camera in other hand and Woody on my lap. So be forewarned I've got a bunch more pictures to be posted.
> 
> Pete



No warning needed!! I'm excited to see them!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks rik....I've got a long ways to go as you can see but I'm sure enjoying getting back into it.. Macro is a "BEAR"...the depth of field is so narrow and any movement on either end and you're history! But I guess it's all part of the journey.


Pete


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thanks rik....I've got a long ways to go as you can see but I'm sure enjoying getting back into it.. Macro is a "BEAR"...the depth of field is so narrow and any movement on either end and you're history! But I guess it's all part of the journey.
> 
> 
> Pete


 Wonderful pics Pete, I can see you are going to have a lot of fun with your new camera!! What a great subject Woody is too. All I have to do is pick up my camera and the dogs go beserk, they know it means we are going outside if not something better, like a trip. Can't wait to see more. I have only ever done macro a few times before but would love to get another macro lens. Someone gave me a pointer that I had no idea, they said to get your best macro shots set the aperture around f/11 and up, I thought it was just the opposite. Do you use a tripod for your macro shots?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> Wonderful pics Pete, I can see you are going to have a lot of fun with your new camera!! What a great subject Woody is too. All I have to do is pick up my camera and the dogs go beserk, they know it means we are going outside if not something better, like a trip. Can't wait to see more. I have only ever done macro a few times before but would love to get another macro lens. Someone gave me a pointer that I had no idea, they said to get your best macro shots set the aperture around f/11 and up, I thought it was just the opposite. Do you use a tripod for your macro shots?


Generally the macro shots I'm after don't allow time to set up a tripod...the bugs I'm shooting, or trying to shoot, don't hand around too long. And as you know any movement on the part of the subject can ruin the shot.

Woody hasn't keyed in on the camera yet, his cue is my fly rod. Which of course means water somewhere and for Woody it just doesn't matter where so long as it's wet.

Thanks for the nice comments.

Pete


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Generally the macro shots I'm after don't allow time to set up a tripod...the bugs I'm shooting, or trying to shoot, don't hand around too long. And as you know any movement on the part of the subject can ruin the shot.
> 
> Woody hasn't keyed in on the camera yet, his cue is my fly rod. Which of course means water somewhere and for Woody it just doesn't matter where so long as it's wet.
> 
> ...


Aren't they funny how they pick up on cues....Woody might start hiding when the camera comes out if it leads to no water!

I know what you mean! I hate tripods, I have one but never use it......looking forward to your critter pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see the results of your new camera. You are getting fantastic results already. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great to see the results of your new camera. You are getting fantastic results already. Thanks for sharing them with us.


Thanks...but stay seated...my plan is to wear you guys out!

Pete


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You're not having any fun with your camera are you?!?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not trying to hyjack your thread, but since we both got new cameras recently, I thought I would share a few of mine with you...

Here are a few of my first attempts

Sunset









Obligatory bird:









First macro using a modified 35-80 mm:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Not trying to hyjack your thread, but since we both got new cameras recently, I thought I would share a few of mine with you...
> 
> Here are a few of my first attempts
> 
> ...


This isn't fair...you've had yours longer than I have!

These camera's are amazing as are your pictures. Was the bird shot with the 70/200...that's a beautiful shot. And the macro did you use a flash? No pictures of the pups? We need more pictures...

Pete


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww! I love Woody. Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> This isn't fair...you've had yours longer than I have!
> 
> These camera's are amazing as are your pictures. Was the bird shot with the 70/200...that's a beautiful shot. And the macro did you use a flash? No pictures of the pups? We need more pictures...
> 
> Pete


Not that much longer :curtain:! 

I can't remember if I had the 70-200 or the Tamron 70-300 with the bird. No flash on the micro, just a spidy on a fence post. Funny story, I was going around the house looking for spiders :yuck: when I found a little guy. (Side note: With the 35-80 modified lens, you have to physically move the camera to focus). I was moving up on this poor little guy-not the guy in the picture- who had just caught lunch and I guess I scared him as I got close, he dropped his lunch . He looked at me like "REALLY"??? Pretty comical.

I have taken a lot of pictures of the pups, but they all turn out looking the same. I need to get them out in different settings...and have my camera.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor little guy:uhoh:. Looks like the one you shot was a little more cooperative. The legs almost look translucent with the lighting...it's sure a nice shot!

Pete


----------

